# correct stain and sealer for wooden front door



## GLS0628 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am looking for some advice or suggestions on selecting the proper stain and sealer for a wooden front door. I have a double wooden door that takes a beating from the sun. No moisture but just sun. I have let it get bad enough that I am having to strip, stain, and seal it agin. I have a couple questions on the correct products to use. Is there a certain type of stain that I should use or is it mainly getting the color that I want since it is going to be covered with a sealer. What sealer is preferred? I am been told to use marine varnish and then someone said that it would yellow quicker. Which type is suppose to hold up to the sun better? I would assume the best way to prevent this is to take better care of the door and not let it get in this shape. Is that mainly just washing it and applying another coat of sealer once every year or two before the damage gets down to the stain? If so what do I need to between coats of sealer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The best thing you could do for that door is to figure how to add a roof over it to protect it from the sun.
Staining it a lighter color will go a long way to make the finish last longer.
For the best sealer money can buy look into this.
http://bristolfinish.com/
Far more UV protection then even Captains Varnish and about 7 times the protection of Min Wax Helmsman.
It drys fast, self levels, no sanding needed between coats in most cases.
The key in how long any sealer last is how many coats you take the time to apply. A rough rule of thumb is a year per layer between recoating. 
Depending on the humity sometimes I can do three coats of Bristal in a day.


----------



## GLS0628 (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for your reply joecaptain. I am just now getting around to doing this project. I have the door and jams completely stripped and sanded. Any advice on which type of stain? Are the oil base products better? Does a special one have to be used under the finish that you recommended?
Also I have read about the Sikkens products. Are they as good or better? Do you know what makes their products different from others? Seams like the color is in the product that you topcoat with in the Sikkens. Am I reading that correctly?

Also if any other member has a different preference I would like to hear it regarding these products.

thanks,Greg


----------

